# High Mountain cure



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I see that there are many people that use the high mountain cure for jerky. Do you actuall mix that right in with the meat or just sprinkle it on top after it is ground???? What is your secrets??


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Works the best if you make "mussle" jerky.....not ground. I think there is a different recipe for the ground meat. Try the Garlic and Pepper with 1/3 pork, 1/3 beef, and 1/3 goose. Grind all three mix with G&P let stand for 24 hours. I ran the mix through the smallest stuffing tube I had without using casings. Lay on smoker and cook. they tighten up just like they have casings.


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

This brand has both the whole muscle and gound meat recipes in the box. They both work good. I prefer the gound as it is easier to make and cure/spices get mixed better. I wouldn't suggest putting pork in for jerky.


----------

